# As Requested - Wire Brush Cover



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

In the thread I started about finding a cover for my brush comb, "CApainter" requested that if I ever came up with a cover idea for wire brushes he'd like to know about it.

Well, after thinking about it this past week or so and engaging in some trial and error (hate the error part), I finally came up with what I think is a fairly good way to do the job. However, before I show you the end result, I'll share some of my ideas that didn't quite pan out and which prove that that genius is indeed 1% inspiration, 99% perspiration, and 83% idiocy. 

Note: My second post has the final one.
Second Note: Today was a short day and I didn't feel like doing anything truly productive.
Third Note: My youngest grandson still isn't speaking to me because of what I did to that bear.

Dan


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

This one actually might work pretty well. 

Just some pipe insulation tubing and a velcro strap. You could get quite a few covers out of one length of insulation and the foam grips the bristles pretty well. The straps can be bought in packs of eight for about $3 (HD). I actually don't use wire brushes much anymore since I only do interiors but I can well remember getting stuck by those bastards all the time.

Dan


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sticky material. :yes::thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

thank god Dan is back unharmed by the kidnappers


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lmao!

The bear is over the top and probably works the best beside the foam. 

A piece of plastic like the one that comes on a new wire brush is probably best, make it a little thicker plastic and some straps to keep it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I still say put the freaking brush cleaning tools in a gallon bucket.

And people accuse ME of over stinking things


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never much used wire brushes for cleaning regular brushes - mainly for removing loose stuff elsewhere. Kept all of them in a bin together, not in with my other junk, but would still get jabbed fairly often when reaching in to get one. Always made sure my tetanus booster was up to date.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> thank god Dan is back unharmed by the kidnappers


Thankfully the wife was willing to turn over her weekly beer money allowance.:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Thankfully the wife was willing to turn over her weekly beer money allowance.:yes:



She turned over the beer money THEY gave HER to YOU ? WOW, you got her trained well. :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> She turned over the beer money THEY gave HER to YOU ? WOW, you got her trained well. :thumbup:


You seem to know an awful lot of the details about the kidnapping.:sneaky2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> You seem to know an awful lot of the details about the kidnapping.:sneaky2:



No, I just read O'Henry's short story about it - The Ransom Of Research Hound


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Some funny ideas. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You're a genius researchhound!

It was tough to choose between the banana and the bear, but a chose the banana because they're a little sensitive here when it comes to stuffed animal mutilations.

Thanks again!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Imagine some are shaking their heads and muttering,"WTF?", under their breaths but just felt like joking around. Had some negative stuff happening on one of the jobs I'm doing this week (nothing involving the work or me - serious health issues of the customer), a very close friend was diagnosed with cancer of the spine, and our daughter and her family were involved in an auto acident the past weekend on their way down to see us. Everyone's fine but it still shakes you up. Anyway, I just needed a break from a really somber weekend and last few days. 

Was originally only going to do the stuffed animal idea, and then I was using latex gloves in a staining job, had a way too ripe banana in my lunch, was replacing the rope on the cat's scratch post, and of course caulk solves every problem known :whistling2: (I really couldn't waste that much caulk - it's Cool Whip in the picture), so... 

The foam tubing and velcro (those packs of velcro strips are great for hoses, extension cords, vaccum cords - I always have some handy) really do seem like they'd work well. As I said, I can't remember the last time I used a wire brush but if I did I'd likely try that for covering the heads.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> You're a genius researchhound!
> 
> It was tough to choose between the banana and the bear, but a chose the banana because they're a little sensitive here when it comes to stuffed animal mutilations.
> 
> Thanks again!


Thanks CA. I know what you mean. As I said, my youngest grandson still isn't speaking to me - and it wasn't even his toy.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL

Love the caulk idea!


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

that was too good. lol


----------

